# Can I find a breeder



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

you can try searching for it in k9data I think... if it's not in there, I hope that someone else can help out!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, I tried that. It might be easier once I have the paperwork in hand. I always like to let breeders know when one of their dogs has ended up in my rescue.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Phone the CKC! They should be able to tell you


----------

